# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Calcul de la variance d'une image

## bipame

Bonjour tout le monde,
est ce que vous pouvez me dire comment je peux calculer la variance d'une image?
le rsultat sera un vecteur, un scalaire .....?
en fait la variance c'est la dispersion des niveaux de gris (moi je traite des images monochrome 256 niveaux de gris).
Merci de me rpondre et de m'avoir rpondu.

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

la variance est une valeur relle.
Il te suffit d'appliquer la dfinition de la variance sur les valeurs des pixels de ton image. L'utilisation des pixels te place dans le cas discret.

----------

